# IUI at LWC's various locations



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi

we need help!! very very confused lol!

We have been looking at the LWC's website and noticed the prices seem to vary slightly depending on the location... the London clinic seems to be most expensive while Cardiff seems to be slightly cheaper by about £300 do you think this is correct? also the london clinics prices dont seem to include any medication where as the other locations (Darlington, swansea & cardiff) seem to.

Em & Lou


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi there,
We're with LWC in Darlington & the prices do differ according to the Centre you use (so do the results!). It's an even bigger price difference for IVF & some of the additional treatments. I think it might be down to the costs of the individual Centre's overheads... a Harley Street clinic in London is probably alot more expensive to run than a satellite clinic within another private hospital, as in the case of the Darlington Centre.
Athough all the sperm is held at the London clinic & then shipped to the individual Centre once matched with a recipient, it costs 550 in London, 500 in Darlington, 450 in Cardiff & 400 in Swansea! Now, I can't explain that one!?!
Good luck to you both, I read one of your earlier posts the other day & see you're just starting out on your journey. My best piece of advice would be, take things slowly (even tho it's sooo exciting), expect the unexpected & only move onto the next step when you're truly ready (ok... that's 3 pieces of best advice, ha!). You're both really young (in fertility years!) so just enjoy the journey & take it steady. 

All the best x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you for your reply we're just trying to gather information at the moment to see if LWc Clinics are our best bet. Just had our civil partnership last month so wont start our ttc journey properly for at least 18months as we need to save up!! 

This whole thing is so confusing im not even sure what the IUI process involves we've read lots of info on it but its not the same as what someone who's actually telling you what it was like for them..... im most concerned about if its going to hurt (im a pansy!) and going insane on the 2ww!! also would i have to take any drugs to help etc did you do anything in preperation before going to your initial LWC consultation ie any menstrual charting etc

im also overweight as you can see by my ticker... will the LWC still treat me if im overweight?? i am trying to lose some but im really worried about this as i've always been large... i use to be 19stone now im 16.5 so im getting there slowly!


thanks


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi!
I can sooo empathise with you, I remember wondering all the same questions as you but you'll be experts in no time, honest!

Having an IUI (sometimes called AI -artificial insemination) is a bit like having a smear. You lay on a bed, have a speculum inserted to expose your cervix & then a fine catheter is passed through your cervix & into your uterus. When it's all in place (which takes about 20 seconds!), the nurse attaches a syringe containing sperm to the catheter & presses the plunger to deposit the sperm in you uterus. Then you just lay there for around 15 mins to allow the sperm to settle into place, then go home & carry on life as normally as you can. 

The first IUI I had made me jump a bit when she put the catheter in, I don't know if it was because she caught me in a sensitive spot or if it was just because nothing had ever passed through my cervix before, ha! Anyway, I never felt a thing on any of my following IUI's. Oh, and you need a full bladder (to put your uterus in the right position) so the first thing you'll probably want to do when you get off the bed is have a wee! I remember worrying that the sperm would all fall out... but that was just the start of the 2WW worries! I don't think there's anything you can do to avoid those I'm afraid, except try & carry on as normal (yeah, right!).

I had 3 natural IUI's & 1 medicated IUI. On the medicated one, you just take a much smaller dose of the IVF drugs & they scan you every few days to check the size (& how many - no more than 3 follicles allowed for IUI due to risks of multiple pregnancy) of the follicles you are developing. Once they reach a certain size (around 18mm) they give you a different drug to induce ovulation & then inseminate you 36hrs later. 
For the natural IUI, you just track your ovulation using an OPK (ovulation predictor kit) & when it shows you're about to ovulate you phone them & book in for the following day.

If you can bear it, it might be worth tracking your cycle for a few months before you go for your consultation, so that you have a basis for discussion about the best course of treatment for you. Boots sell a BBT thermometer kit (Basal Body Temperature) to help you do this & it has full instructions. Also, definately start taking a folic acid supplement at least 3 months before you plan to start any treatment as your body needs to build up a supply of it in order to protect against certain birth abnormalities from conception.

In terms of your weight, the nearer you can be to your ideal BMI the better, as being overweight is thought to cause ovulation problems in some women. You've already made a marvellous start at losing weight, so what better incentive to keep at it than now?

The staff at LWC are lovely & I've seen many other people on here say the same thing. We changed to them after initially having our 1st 3 IUI's at another clinic, but felt we were just another number to that clinic. LWC couldn't be more different, everyone remembers you by name & is so friendly. Nothing's too much trouble for them, we'd definately recommend them!

Sorry for such a long reply, you've probably gone to bed by now!! Anyway, I'm happy to answer any questions you might have anytime. I remember how daunting it is when you're just starting out.

Take care, Lottie


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

thank you so so much that has really helped us.... i feel a bit more in the know now!!


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi

Just read your post and wanted to give you the link to the Belly Club http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=54750.495 you can ask to join and then you can talk to others who are trying to loose weight for treatment. There is a thread there called New Year Weight Loss or something, that might be a good place to go.

I read on the LWC website that they treat women who are not overweight, so I took that to mean that they want a BMI of under 30, which most clinics in the UK want. But it might be worth checking with LWC.

You have already lost a good amount of weight, so that's great!!

Good luck!!
BB xx


----------



## Brazil (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi

My partner and I are in the same process of trying to work our way through which clinic will be the best to go with. It's a great idea to do the seminar at the LWC as it gives you alot of information (in London). Yes it is expensive and we are also looking at the option to go with Guys and import sperm from the states for a stimulated IUI, it does work out cheaper but I am just not sure about Guys. Has anybody had experiences with Guys or LWC, good or bad?


----------

